# Nissan Sentra '93 tuning help



## NissanSentralol (Aug 4, 2008)

I need help tuning up my '93 Nissan Sentra, I like how fuel efficient it is, but I want a little more power, currently it is stock, 1.6 lit. engine, 100% stock, and it is a hunter greenish color, what should I do first, that will make it the faster?


----------



## nhc513 (Jul 30, 2008)

intake, headers, and exhaust is a good place to start.


----------

